# Looking for anglers to share expenses.



## Hybrid14 (Jun 16, 2016)

With the price of fuel and bait, I'm looking for anglers to share fishing trips. My boat is 21ft. Seapro center console. 135 hp. Mercury optimax. Can take 1 or 2 anglers, to share expenses. Leave message here. Serious anglers only.


----------



## medina19 (May 22, 2019)

Hybrid14 said:


> With the price of fuel and bait, I'm looking for anglers to share fishing trips. My boat is 21ft. Seapro center console. 135 hp. Mercury optimax. Can take 1 or 2 anglers, to share expenses. Leave message here. Serious anglers only.


message sent


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

You should let people know what type of fishing you do, where you launch, etc.


----------



## michaelwalther233 (7 mo ago)

I recently moved to Galveston and like others in the post am looking for fishing partners. I mostly fish out of a boat using live bait (but open to wading and learning artificials). I am member of local boat club and have access to '21 and '25 center consoles, and looking for fishing partners to split expenses/share knowledge on either my boat or yours. 713 557 3548.


----------

